# Memebox Spoilers & Reviews



## eugiegenie (May 17, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX LUCKYBOX #5:*


----------



## Courtnee (May 17, 2014)

Wow wow wow!!! Thanks so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 22, 2014)

This isn't a Memebox preview, but it is of a Korean skincare product that I am currently in love with!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Is that an english accent? OHHH you're from New Zealand!! &lt;3 the accent!


----------



## Courtnee (May 27, 2014)

To me, you actually sound slightly AUSTRALIAN, it would be really stink and embarrassing if I was completely wrong, especially as Auzzies are my neighbours (NZ and auzzies).

Anyways, cool vid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

i'm actually a kiwi haha!! but i lost the accent when i moved to hong kong when my friends laughed about my weird accent...so when i went back to nz, people thought i was american LOL!! well now i'm back in hong kong with a mixed accent haha...as long as it's not a chinese accent, then it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 28, 2014)

UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #11 BEFORE SPECIAL DAY:


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

@@eugiegenie your son is adorable!!!  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thank you for the video!  I thought it was very helpful - as I am sure to get some of those products in my memeboxes, and to know how to use them..Your son is so sweet :wub:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #13 PORE CARE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thank you for reviewing the clay mask!  That is interesting that it didn't do a great job cleaning out pores, but it left your skin soft &amp; moisturized!  As you said in your review, that is pretty unheard of for a clay mask - I always have to moisturize after a clay mask treatment


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 7, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX GLOBAL #11:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 10, 2014)

*REVIEWING THE PRODUCTS INSIDE THE LUCKYBOX #5:*​
 ​
​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #20 ALL-IN-ONE:*​
 ​

​

 ​
This is one of my favourite Memeboxes so far!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm still a bit new here so I only just found this section! So excuse the many videos here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are the unboxing videos I did this week;

*Memebox Superbox #20: All In One*




It seems like there's a limit of videos per post...? Continued on next post!


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

*Memebox: Ten Minute Box*


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

You're soooo cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great videos! You're so fun and energetic! love it! @@athy


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@ Aww thank you so much ^^ You're too kind to me!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #16 HAIR:*​
 ​

​

 ​
I wasn't so impressed by the sizes of the products, but it does seem okay for the price ($29), and it should've been called a Memebox rather than a Superbox!​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE SUPERBOX #22 PORE CARE #2:*​
 ​

​

 ​
I'm so glad I didn't get any dupes...hopefully the Pore Care #3 Superbox will have a completely different set of products too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX THE MASKS EDITION #3:*​
 ​

​

 ​
I was really impressed with this box as it has so much variety inside - face sheet masks, lip masks, eye masks, pore masks, and even a V-Line mask (something that I've been longing to try for a long time!!!)​


----------



## Jane George (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are my memebox vids


----------



## Jane George (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Jane George how come i can only see your hands in your videos? hehe


----------



## Jane George (Jun 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@Jane George how come i can only see your hands in your videos? hehe


cause my hair usually looks like a birds nest. theres only one video on my youtube channel you see my face. might see it more if this weight shifts lol.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cause my hair usually looks like a birds nest. theres only one video on my youtube channel you see my face. might see it more if this weight shifts lol.


i look forward to seeing more of "you" (and not just your hands hehe) in your videos   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

probably in future but atm here are two more handy vids. (although you can see my face on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX OFFICE ESSENTIALS:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

@@Jane George your son is sooooo cute!!! my son is 2yo too...aren't they just so adorable at this age?! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

yes they are really cute then. hard work and with opinions but so cute. I love your review and agree about the gloss it is slightly pink. i noticed that on my hand later.


----------



## jessicka (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys - apologies if this is the wrong section (I haven't posted here before), but I did an unboxing of the Gangnam Style box if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brrhnPbrxt8&amp;list=UUg2tf_whkfa2FQKajENcB-Q


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

thank you for those unboxing videos!! Now, if only my scentbox will get here! I got the grapefruit one and I am really happy with the contents


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

ironically i think rose is my least favourite. grapefruit is my fave followed by baby powder due to the booster


----------



## athy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Memebox Global #12 *


----------



## athy (Jul 1, 2014)

oh awkward... I didn't realise this was a thread for everyone's unboxing videos so I've been posting randomly to my own one O___O

is there a way to merge mine with this one? 

*facepalms because cluttering this forum* 

*hides in shame*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

and here is 12


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

athy said:


> oh awkward... I didn't realise this was a thread for everyone's unboxing videos so I've been posting randomly to my own one O___O
> 
> is there a way to merge mine with this one?
> 
> ...


hehehe that's ok, you can start now! well when i first started it, it was just me who posted.....and i'm glad there are people who follow this thread, so now they post too....i guess it's good everything is now in one place  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

feeling orange (except one product isn't really orange)


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE SUPERBOX #23 SUMMER MEETING:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> feeling orange (except one product isn't really orange)


that's funny, i thought all the products would've been ORANGE, since it's an ORANGE BOX.....


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> that's funny, i thought all the products would've been ORANGE, since it's an ORANGE BOX.....


definitely red on the lips too... oh dear


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #8 ORIENTAL MEDICINE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 5, 2014)

The orange lipstick looks orange on me! Too orange, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you so much @eugiegenie  This was great and really helpful as usual!

Appreciate you posting it so quickly.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

my two boxes turned up today



great boxes


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 8, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #6 WHOLE GRAIN:*​
 ​

​


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

milk box


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #24 WAXING:*​
 ​

​


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2014)

Cacao and Mask #4 Box Spoilers! So glad I purchased both 



Spoiler



*WondeRuci Cacao Brightening Mask 100g $38 retail value*
Enjoy a luxurious, chocolatey massage with this Cacao Brightening Mask! Real cacao components cleanse away all dirt and impurities piled up in your pores, and minerals work to moisturize and brighten up your complexion. (Bonus! The mask texture looks, feels, and smells exactly like real chocolate, so be careful not to eat it!)




*Skin Factory 7 Seconds Morning Sheet 7 in 1 150g $39 retail value*
Prep your skin before makeup in the morning with this 7 Seconds Morning Sheet! It works as a toner, an emulsion, and an essence all in one! What’s more, a quick 7 second wipe with this dual facial sheet will give you all the effects of a facial massage, an anti-wrinkle serum, and a dead skin cell remover!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2014)

Cacao and Mask #4 Box Spoilers! So glad I purchased both 



Spoiler



*WondeRuci Cacao Brightening Mask 100g $38 retail value*
Enjoy a luxurious, chocolatey massage with this Cacao Brightening Mask! Real cacao components cleanse away all dirt and impurities piled up in your pores, and minerals work to moisturize and brighten up your complexion. (Bonus! The mask texture looks, feels, and smells exactly like real chocolate, so be careful not to eat it!)
View attachment 3894


*Skin Factory 7 Seconds Morning Sheet 7 in 1 150g $39 retail value*
Prep your skin before makeup in the morning with this 7 Seconds Morning Sheet! It works as a toner, an emulsion, and an essence all in one! What’s more, a quick 7 second wipe with this dual facial sheet will give you all the effects of a facial massage, an anti-wrinkle serum, and a dead skin cell remover! 
View attachment 3899


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2014)

omgosh how can I delete these extra posts? There was clearly a glitch in the system.

View attachment 3894


View attachment 3899


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 10, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Cacao and Mask #4 Box Spoilers! So glad I purchased both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't wait for my mask edition #4 to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i can't wait for my mask edition #4 to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i cant wait for my cacao box too.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

burst of color


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 18, 2014)

*REVIEWING THE MAKEUP PRODUCTS IN MEMEBOXES:*


----------



## athy (Jul 18, 2014)

*Memebox Superbox #29: Burst of Colour 2*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

@@athy I moved your review videos to this thread to keep them all in one place!


----------



## athy (Jul 18, 2014)

@ Thank you very much! =)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

athy said:


> @ Thank you very much! =)


You're welcome! Just wanted to make sure everyone sees your videos too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 23, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MASK EDITION #4 (and tested two of the products inside too):*​
 ​

​

 ​
Sorry it's quite a long video, but it was really fun to make as I tested out the products on the spot!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

My cacao box video


----------



## athy (Jul 24, 2014)

*Memebox Special #19: Cacao*


----------



## athy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Memebox: Luckybox #7*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

athy said:


> *Memebox: Luckybox #7*


subbed to you on youtube


----------



## athy (Jul 25, 2014)

@@Jane George Oh I didn't even realise I wasn't subbed to you!

Subbed back =D


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Jane George Oh I didn't even realise I wasn't subbed to you!
> 
> Subbed back =D


thankyou


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #34 DERMOCOSMETICS #2:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #30 ALOE VERA:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #12 VITAMIN CARE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> *UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #12 VITAMIN CARE:*​ ​
> ​


You are the best for posting this!

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 5, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #37 AT HOME:*​
 ​
​


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 5, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #38 DETOX CARE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #18 SMILE CARE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

gonna watch it on my telly


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

_My pomegranate _box


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> *UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #18 SMILE CARE:*​ ​
> ​


Thanks! I love your reviews. Hope you are getting through the confinement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Aug 14, 2014)

*Memebox Special #25 Traveller's Beauty Kit*


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 14, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SPECIAL #16 OMG BOX:*​
 ​

​


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

k style


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

cute wishlist


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Hair and Body 3


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

You got superfood too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

@boxnewbie  thank you!  I like the amini line and am pleased to see the shampoo/conditioner in there, as well as a body soap.  I am laughing at the 30ml being "full size"!! haha

the hair cap I won't use (trade list!), but everything else I will!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You got superfood too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, it's coming. My toddler took the pc for a moment .lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Superfood - sorry it's blurry


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

that is a nice box!!  No skinfood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it is nice.  I am kinda aloe vera'd out now.  They need to stop with the aloe vera.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

I do feel better about these 2 boxes than I did for OMG (the jury is out until I get that one - the lip colors will decide the box for me!!) and the traveler's (totally dismal and sad)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

And two broccoli products? There could have been another food they could have done. Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

Loving superfood box. It was that or brightening for me and glad I got that although other was good.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks for the spoilers! I'm not getting superfood but that looks like a nice box! Hair and Body is OK for me- not loving the bar soap since I just got one in vitamin care, but this Hair and Body looks light years more interesting than the last one!​


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bah.  I'm done with the CKNCOS beans!!  ENough already!

Poo.  There's no Skinfood and that's just wrong.

At least its  a different color soap.  Maybe it wont have lavender in it and I can use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hate to admit it...

but I think I might be Memeboxed out.  :\


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Hair and Body 3


uGHHH I bought that shara shara hair cap a couple months ago from Testerkorea lol

and that soap is a repeat from the vitamin box... exact same one/color.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Bah.  I'm done with the CKNCOS beans!!  ENough already!
> 
> Poo.  There's no Skinfood and that's just wrong.
> 
> ...


It looks good.But more pure smile and random brands we've had several times before. This was the perfect box to introduce atleast 1 skinfood item..

My memebox addiction is dying out..


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

More purederm/puresmile...


----------



## aralosin (Aug 15, 2014)

'LuxxyLuxx' said:


> that soap is a repeat from the vitamin box... exact same one/color.


Well, the one from the Vitamin box is labeled a vitamin soap (kinda neon orange), whereas the three options in the H&amp;B3 box are Recovery (blue), Nutrition (green), and Moustrizing (yellowish-orange) so at least there isn't a direct repeat (variety, yay  &lt;_&lt; ), not that it will alleviate the annoyance of yet another soap bar (I have yet to use my vitamin one).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Bah.  I'm done with the CKNCOS beans!!  ENough already!
> 
> Poo.  There's no Skinfood and that's just wrong.
> 
> ...


if you get the lavender, and I don't, let's talk!!

I want the lavender one because it also has peppermint in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

aralosin said:


> Well, the one from the Vitamin box is labeled a vitamin soap (kinda neon orange), whereas the three options in the H&amp;B3 box are Recovery (blue), Nutrition (green), and Moustrizing (yellowish-orange) so at least there isn't a direct repeat (variety, yay  &lt;_&lt; ), not that it will alleviate the annoyance of yet another soap bar (I have yet to use my vitamin one).


also, the vitamin box soap is for the face whereas these are for the body.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2014)

Just wanted to pop my head in here and let you know that MuT has her product review center back online. So now, your reviews can have a home. Carry on


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> uGHHH I bought that shara shara hair cap a couple months ago from Testerkorea lol
> 
> and that soap is a repeat from the vitamin box... exact same one/color.


No, its a different soap, its two color and is called Moisturizing.  But yeah, same brand.  Edited: Oh, I see now, there are three kinds.  But luckily they're different than the vitamin one

and OMGWTFBBQSUPERFOOD!!  At first I was like oh what?! Two broccolis?  And then I read the ingredients and was like GIVEMEMORE!

Love it!  Superfood ftw.

Hair and Body 3? not so much...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Superfood box


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 19, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #24 BRIGHTENING SKINCARE:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 23, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #27 DIET BOX:*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 31, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX GLOBAL #14:*​
 ​

​


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

As always, thank you Genie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you @@eugiegenie for posting! Glad you can start to feel normal again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

@@eugiegenie I bet you felt really great after that shower!!  I have never gone as long as you did without taking a nice hot shower - I have gone hiking into the mountains for a week, just doing quick spongebaths, and I have to tell you, taking a shower after that is like pure bliss!!


----------



## athy (Sep 1, 2014)

*Memebox Global #14*


----------



## athy (Sep 1, 2014)

*Memebox Scentbox #6 Sweet Shop*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

ty. perhaps tomorrow for mine.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

@@athy thank you!  I think the tropical is the best one too....now, I will have to wait a couple of weeks to get mine!  lol


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


>


Great first video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cant wait to see more @@flushblush


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

athy said:


> *Memebox Scentbox #6 Sweet Shop*


haha oh gosh I totally watched your videos on youtube before knowing you were a MUT member!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're so sweet!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


>


Could be any more adorable/super pretty? Stop it right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your video was awesome! Keep it up, lady!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey girls,
 
I would love, love, love if you would watch my new Youtube video: Memebox Overload. 30 seconds!
I've made this video just for fun, also this is the first time stepping outside the box (windows movie maker) and trying out a different video editor!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Could be any more adorable/super pretty? Stop it right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Your video was awesome! Keep it up, lady!


Have to agree, you are adorable to use @@MissJexie words but seriously girl you rock! Like I have ANY idea what I'm talking about but it will get easier and more comfortable. If you're even a tiny bit like me you've analyzed that video to death and thought of everything you want to do next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Looking forward to many more awesome videos lady!!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I would love, love, love if you would watch my new Youtube video: Memebox Overload. 30 seconds!
> 
> I've made this video just for fun, also this is the first time stepping outside the box (windows movie maker) and trying out a different video editor!


Marjolein, you crack me the f*%k up. Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Marjolein, you crack me the f*%k up. Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol thanks xD


----------



## athy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie awwww thank you :')

hehe yup i'm here alright xD just not very active as of late because the uni semester has started!

memebox addiction compels me to still make videos / thoroughly lurk MUT though ^^


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie @@MemeJunkie @ I just woke up this morning and saw all your lovely words of encouragement - thank you so much!! I am blushing super hard!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 3, 2014)

@@flushblush, you look gorgeous in both videoes! Can't believe you haven't done these unboxings earlier! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Aw, shucks - thank you!!! &lt;3  :wub:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@flushblush Your top is cute! It's true their curation is kinda meh on their sweets box.... Was expecting the level of cute wishlist/birthday box but at the end of the day it is only $15 and not a regular memebox. Thanks for sharing~


----------



## flushblush (Sep 5, 2014)

@@veritazy Thank you! That's a great point; for $15 my expectations should probably have been a bit lower by default. And I wanted to like your post but reached my quota for the day - that's a first for me!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@veritazy Thank you! That's a great point; for $15 my expectations should probably have been a bit lower by default. And I wanted to like your post but reached my quota for the day - that's a first for me!


Hahha we girls in MUT all think the same probably, and spent all the quotas liking each other   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2014)

Any of you Memebox lovelies going to use our actual product review center to post reviews? :glasses:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Good point, @@Director . Everything seems fractionated this way. We'll take note.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 8, 2014)

i'm so happy to see more people posting videos in this thread now!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thumbs up to all those who posts videos...it takes a lot of time and courage to post videos, so let's keep it going!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

More videos from a very tired mum lol

Tea Cosmetics


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> More videos from a very tired mum lol
> 
> Tea Cosmetics


Almost forgot about Anti-ageing I am not that thrilled for that one, maybe when I get it I will like it more.  Thanks for the videos Jane!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Np. I enjoyed both but really like skincare


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting @JaneGeorge

Hope you are happy with the boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

My cute wishlist 2 video


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

my daily dose of beauty video



thankyou

J


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Memebox gurus!  MuT has a request.  Please try out our new Product Review Center and write some reviews on your fav(and not so fav) products contained inside your Memeboxes and pls review Memebox's sub service.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

My thumbs up beauty box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

My honeybox unboxing


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted about before, but the *It's Skin petit blush in lavender* is horrid.  It goes on like a pure white powder on anyone who isn't pale and the formula is chalky.  I tried to use it for color correcting under my eyes since I have dark yellow areas there, but at the end of the day I was left with scaly dry patches on the tops of my cheeks.

So, figuring that the lavender just wasn't my color and the formula sucks, I decided to depot the thing and put in an ELF mineral blush instead (the pan fits perfectly btw).  It was easy to get the lavender pan out, because.... the glue underneath had not even set!  The glue got all over my fingers and was drying quickly.  It felt like the type of superglue that bonds skin (but not plastic to metal apparently).  I quickly washed my hands with oil and luckily it came off.  Then I put the ELF pan into the It's Skin compact but a little of the glue made it's way up the side of the well.  I cleaned it up with some toner, hoping there would be no contamination.  The next day I used the blush and a red dot of irritation appeared exactly where I placed the blush.

TLDR: The It's Skin blush is a crap product and if you depot it hoping to save the case, be careful because the glues are not safe to be putting near your face... seriously, what kind of glue never sets?  It freaked me out.


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

So the products in the OMG2 are so acidic they really burn the eyes if they get too close.  I can't even tell which one it was because I was trying them out together.  The vitamin cleanser definitely burns if it gets anywhere near the eyes though.  And I suspect the bee venom mist was causing me eye irritation too. The only upside is the acidity burned off a milia I've had on my eyelid forever.  I thought those things were impossible to remove, apparently not!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I use Secret Key's AC Bee Venom Spray and I never got any irritation by using that.  That is a shame that some of those products are causing those types of problems...


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Is Secret Key a better/more recognizable brand than Prori?  If so, it's possible they have a better formulation.


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed how that vitamin sunscreen rips off the vitamin water branding and the dear by emprani is a rip off of philosophy?  I hate when foreign companies do this... it really diminishes the brand imho.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Is Secret Key a better/more recognizable brand than Prori?  If so, it's possible they have a better formulation.


I am not well versed in k-beauty, so I do not know.....I am familiar with Secret Key, that brand has a lot of fans here too.  I am not familiar with Prori...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Is Secret Key a better/more recognizable brand than Prori?  If so, it's possible they have a better formulation.


I thought Prori was a US brand? Am I wrong?


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 27, 2014)

just realised i never posted my all about eyes video here...

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SPECIAL #28 ALL ABOUT EYES*​ ​​


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

hi genie, haven't seen you in a while - I bet the new baby is keeping you busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 27, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #53 MY HONEY BOX*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hi genie, haven't seen you in a while - I bet the new baby is keeping you busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, it's been a while! it's actually jasper who is keeping me busy...and also my new snacks subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how have you been lately?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> yes, it's been a while! it's actually jasper who is keeping me busy...and also my new snacks subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how have you been lately?


oh, I've read some of your reviews on that sub - looks good!  I hope your children are doing well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been good - took a nice vacation to see my family in the beginning of september.  I was so sad to leave ...my mom is up there in the years so I always worry this will be the last time I see her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I thought Prori was a US brand? Am I wrong?


Priori is a US brand, but Prori is Korean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

*edit*


----------



## flushblush (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

My memebox snail box vid


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Memebox global 15


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 6, 2014)

I received this on my birthday...what's better than doing an unboxing video on my birthday?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​
 ​
*UNBOXING OF MEMEBOX SPECIAL #38 MY MASK BOX:*​
 ​
​


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you @@eugiegenie !

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Got my first Youtube thumbs down today, on this video, lol! To be honest, the quality isn't great as I was in a rush (kept my promise to my hubby for movie night).


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

I probably won't be doing any more rush unboxings, but hey - I'm still learning. &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

my repunzel box


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

I couldn't be more disappointed I didn't get Rapunzel. I love hair stuff and this is my dream hair box. I thought it would be so hokey because of the princess thing. My bad.


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 9, 2014)

*UNBOXING VIDEO OF THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #57 ALL ABOUT BROWS:*​
 ​

​


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

cute wishlist 3


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I couldn't be more disappointed I didn't get Rapunzel. I love hair stuff and this is my dream hair box. I thought it would be so hokey because of the princess thing. My bad.


yeah i thought it might be more gimmicky


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you, Miss Jane.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually like OMG but of course after the last two I didn't order it, instead I purchased the lovely Cute Wishlist. I clearly chose the wrong box (for me) out of the two!! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

On both two and three I found omg better but ordered neither on four. They are okay but I won't get any more.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> On both two and three I found omg better but ordered neither on four. They are okay but I won't get any more.


After the Cute and K-Style reveals I cancelled my bundle of the 4 boxes but I'm considering getting the OMG4 &amp; Dry/Sensitive Value Set because I'm dry as hell and OMG wasn't too bad. We'll see what they come out with tomorrow first.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 20, 2014)

My Cute Wishlist 3! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #62 JUST GELLIN':*​
 ​

​


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> *UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #62 JUST GELLIN':*​ ​
> ​


Thank you for the unboxing *-* You're always so early with these. I'm so bummed I didn't get Just gellin' now.. The products you got were amazing!!


----------



## had706 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang it I cant watch the Unboxing video at work- well I could but I really shouldn't! Anyone have a listing of the products in the Gellin' Box??


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't watch videos right now either. 

Can some kind/amazing person please list the products or take a picture of the info card?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

@@MissJexie

they are

Dermahouse Ginseng Peeling Gel 120ml

ProYouProri Vita Bright Moisture Gel Mist 100ml
original raw Blue Jam Water Block Cream 50ml
Secret Key Sheer Light Essential Gel Sun Screen 43ml
Hope Girl Waterproof Gel Eyeliner  3g
 Holika Holika Holy Berry Jelly Ting 8ml


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie
> 
> they are
> 
> ...


Thank you! ;D I didn't get this box but I'm always so curious to what is inside the ones I missed out on. It actually looks like a great one!


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

i'm pretty happy with the contents....probably wasn't expecting another mascara from hope girl, but everything is useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

very berry box crappy pictures posted - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2314457

I really like this box!!

also, I will take photos of the info card from just gellin and post there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #63 BLACKHEADS NO MORE:*​
 ​
​


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 31, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX GLOBAL #16:*​
 ​

​


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

My chocolate mania box


----------



## athy (Nov 4, 2014)

*Memebox Global #16*


----------



## flushblush (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

my city girl review


----------



## flushblush (Nov 17, 2014)

It's Miracle Masks!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 17, 2014)

Bloggers' Picks? More like bloggers pick... my nose. Or something. Yeah.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

my omg4 review


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

memebox thumbs up! box... oh dear


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

miracle masks... not so miraculous though


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 29, 2014)

oops i don't think i've been active here at all, and i haven't been posting my recent unboxing vids here either, but here's one....

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #57 FOR DRY &amp; SENSITIVE SKIN*


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

My unboxing of my f/w natural make up box


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

YET holiday set review and some extras


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

more reviews

blackout box


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

apple mojito box


----------



## athy (Dec 8, 2014)

*Memebox Special #52 Wonderful Treasure Finds*


----------



## athy (Dec 8, 2014)

*Memebox Global #17*


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 9, 2014)

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #79 OH! MY LIPS:*​
 ​
​


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 18, 2014)

i always keep on forgetting to post my videos here!!

*UNBOXING THE MEMEBOX SPECIAL #65 APPLE MOJITO*​ ​
​


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 18, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX CHRISTMAS BUNDLE #1 STRESS FREE HOLIDAYS*​
 ​

​


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 18, 2014)

*UNBOXING MEMEBOX SPECIAL #74 CLEOPATRA*​
 ​

​


----------



## athy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Memebox Global #18*


----------



## athy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Memebox Christmas Collection #2 My Holiday Glam*


----------

